# 226 blackwater



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I need to know if I was taken for a ride or not. About a year ago I picked up a P226 blackwater - tactical. I t was missing 2 factory mags and I later found out I was missing the black oil stained rosewood grips. I havereplaced the mags but not the grips - I have tried like crazy to get a replacement set.

My concern is that I paid too much for what it is worth - I understand not having the grips nocks it down a bunch. 

I have no issue with the gun at all, and my brother who recently became a corrections officer borrowed it as a carry piece till he could find one of his own. He went with th 229 if I remember right.

My uncle who has a P226 - has had all kind of work to it and it still does not shot as sweet as mine. 

Does anyone know what the value of this thing is really worth - I do not plan on getting rid of it any time soon, I just want to see where I stand. 

I have pics, just not sure how to add them.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, first the bad news, Sig is no longer marketing that gun as the "Blackwater" so having a completely original Blackwater model would be kind of cool to have and not having the original stuff is going to hurt the value to someone who knows what's what. 

As for what you gun is worth, that depends on multiple variables, how many existing mags do you have for it, how much use has it seen, has it been well maintained? Do you have the original box and papers etc.

A current 226 "Tactical Operations" (What used to be the BlackWater model) has an MSRP of $1300, that would put average retail around $1000-$1200, subtract $200 for a used gun, your looking at $800-$900, subtract original materials, pending on what's missing you're looking at $50 or more being taken off, that's if the gun's in great shape with no major holster wear or scratches. I estimate you've got a $650-$800 Sig given the current market, pending on the overall condition of the gun of course.


----------



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

That's what I thought, I do have all of the papwerwork, and it has no holster wear. I do have all 4 factory mags, I am only missing the grips. I have shot the new tactical version of the gun, and it still does not compare to how well this one shoots. I can not figure out what they did different to it, but I tell ya I don't plan on getting rid of it anytime soon.


----------

